# JD Gator tough to push in neutral



## Rebeldad1 (Mar 16, 2010)

New to the gator. 6X4 can hardly roll in neutral. I jacked it up and the left side freewheels easily, right side is really hard to spin. Any help here?


----------



## 2006vette (Jun 26, 2014)

Mine had the same problem. Turns out the belt drive clutch/sheave was dragging slightly. My dealer said there was a service notice about it and he swapped out the clutch at no charge and it works fine now.


----------

